# HCPC Code L4361



## cathy reidy (Aug 9, 2012)

I am researching code L4361 it is not in the coding manager nor in the 2012 hcpc book?

I did read that L4361 code is used specifically with a patient that has been diagnosed with dx 713.5 only.

Need advice,

Respectfully,
Cathy L. Reidy, CPC


----------



## Donna T (Aug 9, 2012)

Cathy,

The only information I could find is that L4361 is under ankle/foot orthosis and the only diagnosis you can use is 713.5.  Hope that is helpful.

Donna


----------



## orthobiller2000 (Aug 14, 2012)

*L4631 vs L4361*

Are you sure you don't mean 
   L4631: Ankle foot orthosis, walking boot type, varus/valgus correction, rocker bottom, anterior tibial shell, soft interface, custom arch support, plastic or other material, includes straps and closures, custom fabricated

L4361 is not a code
hope that helps


----------



## Donna T (Aug 15, 2012)

There are actually 2 different sites on Google that list code L4361 and one of those sites is the HCPCS 2011 Index guide.  It could be that it is a typo but the 2nd site also states you can only use dx code 713.5 as Cathy stated in her post.  Now I am intrigued...


----------

